# Printers for printing photos



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everyone

I am looking for your thoughts on photo printers. We currently have a Canon Pixma MP800 which does photos, printing and copying. The quality of the photos has been poor lately and I am wondering if there is anything any better that I could try.

Thanks 

Rachel


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've just uploaded 24 to Photobox. I got charged £1.46 and I got some free prints. Very reasonable I think

xxxx


----------

